# OMG!Can someone please help..this makes me cry!



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

This was posted by one of my friends at FB.
Tufee is at the Baldwin Park Shelter in Los Angeles CA #ID = A4108650

phone # 626-962 3577
Mon-Thur: Noon-7 PM
Fri/Sat/Sun: 10AM-5PM
Shelter is located of Ramona, between Main and Puente Ave

This is one of the worst cases I've seen! she need some love and care!!









Edit to add Tufee's ID# A 4108650 and i have contacted Deb.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, how heartbreaking. Deb needs to see this asap!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh man I pray someone can help


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh no! I wish I could go get her. :-(
Someone go get her!!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Shame on her previous owners!! :exploding:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG! I'm crying!!! I can't believe some people. I bet Deb will be hot footing over to get this poor baby.
I found this on the site.

Help needed! Tuffee I.D.#A4108650 is a male,white,maltese dog.The shelter thinks he is about seventeen.He was abandoned by his owner in this condition.Please help/adopt Tuffee.He is at the L.A. Baldwin Park Shelter (626)-962-3577


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

He is 17? There is a special place in H**ll for anyone who let a senior get into this condition.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Terry, I'm on the phone with Edie, she was trying to contact the shelter for this little one. He is no longer there. Was either picked up by one of the many rescue groups, which were contacted, euthanized, or passed.

I'll see if I can get more information tomorrow.

Poor little guy. What a shame. My heart is heavy for him. I wanted to run to the shelter, and scoop him up.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Oh that poor dog! How can people let their animals suffer like that!:angry:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm just sitting here shaking my head. How could something like this happen? This is one of the saddest pictures I've seen. :smcry:
What is wrong with people?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We checked the shelter site early afternoon today and he was already taken off. I suspect he was very ill from the pic with what looks like vomit and then his eye abcessing, etc. . Its hard to think that anyone would treat a little one like this and cant think of a **** bad enough for the owners to go to. There is a slim chance another rescue got him, but I am on the list of groups this was sent to and no one has responded back to say they have him. If he is free at the bridge, then his suffering is over.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

He may have been euthanized because he was considered too old and sick to be adopted.

How could anyone do this to their 17 year old pet? At least have the courage to take him to your vet and let him die peacefully in your arms instead of all alone and scared in a shelter.

I am in tears reading this.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry::smcry:My heart is breaking after seeing that picture. I can't stop crying. What type of monsters are in this world who would let that happen to a poor little guy like that. I hope that he's in a safe place - either someone has gotten him or as Deb said at the bridge and no longer in pain. Sending prayers to him, wherever he is.rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

From cross posts I read, he was taken to vet to be 'evaulated' to see if he was adoptable. ( if that be true and not rumor) but seems likely. It also seems likely the vet would not consider him 'adoptable' . 
Poor dear little baby! My stomach is actually in knots just thinking of his suffering and that his owners would allow such a thing sickens me more!
I just had to go to my two little squirts and just hold and love them and cried that poor little Tufee wasn't given the same from his owners! 
This has truly upset me! 

God love him!

However want to give thanks to Deb and Edie for your attempt to get this little guy! I just wish he could have enjoyed, if even for a day, the tender love you both shower on these wee ones!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

My heart is beating out of my chest at the moment. God bless you, little Tuffee. I apologize to you because of how some inhumane despicable person or persons treated you. I love you. I'm so sorry.
xoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

ladysmom said:


> he is 17? There is a special place in h**ll for anyone who let a senior get into this condition.


amen~~~!!!!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Truly sickening, poor baby  hard to imagine allowing this little mite to get into that condition. They just left him to rot :angry::angry::angry: some people are impossible to understand.


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

:crying::crying::crying: OMG. :angry:


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

My Lucy who is at my side is 15. I just want to squeeze her and let her know how much I love her. So sad...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

The oldsters we got at the shelter were usually euthanized pretty quickly after intake,unless I could pick them up first. Those were the ones I took home the most,when I could. Many an oldster has gone to my home to retire. 

I have a real soft spot for them. I remember the vet tech,when I made an appointment for my dogs or come in for IV fluids or vaccines would always say "you're the old with all those really old dogs".. It was kinda funny. 

Vet calls me the Director of Shady Pines Rest Home for old dogs...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> From cross posts I read, he was taken to vet to be 'evaulated' to see if he was adoptable. ( if that be true and not rumor) but seems likely. It also seems likely the vet would not consider him 'adoptable' .
> Poor dear little baby! My stomach is actually in knots just thinking of his suffering and that his owners would allow such a thing sickens me more!
> I just had to go to my two little squirts and just hold and love them and cried that poor little Tufee wasn't given the same from his owners!
> This has truly upset me!
> ...


Terry, could you do me a favor. Would you contact the shelter tomorrow, and find out exactly what is going on? Then contact either me, or Edie.
I have a meeting tomorrow afternoon, and won't get home 'til after ten.

If he's still there, I want him.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

That precious boy is one of the sadest pictures I have EVER seen.
He must have been in horrible condition for a very long time to look that bad. :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

How can anyone let that little sweetheart like that suffer so? I'm in tears over this and just don't understand. :smcry::smcry::smcry:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

My heart just stopped. Oh, that poor little boy! I am in tears thinking about that poor baby. I am hoping and praying a rescue got him or he is still able to be helped!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bless this little boy...OMG! Can someone please explain what in the world I am looking at?  I've never seen in my life a baby in this condition. What is that all over his precious face? I'm sorry for not knowing, and I am so sorry for asking, but OMG, I've never seen this before, ever. Dear God, bless this little guy. And bless Edie and Debbie.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I thought about this,if he's really is 17 ,you don't generaly make it to be that old w/o some good care. Maybe the owners were elderly and couldn't maintain a decent level of care. 

At least they left him at a vet. I don't condone abandoning any animal but at least they didn't leave him to rot at the house or on the streets. They left him someplace where he could get care or be placed.

I used to be a geriatric nurse plus worked in an animal shelter and I can tell you I saw this more often than I could count with elderly. Some of the worst neglect cases I saw involved elderly who could barely take care of themselves, let alone a pet....They sometimes just can't see it...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

michellerobison said:


> I thought about this,if he's really is 17 ,you don't generaly make it to be that old w/o some good care. Maybe the owners were elderly and couldn't maintain a decent level of care.
> 
> *At least they left him at a vet.* I don't condone abandoning any animal but at least they didn't leave him to rot at the house or on the streets. They left him someplace where he could get care or be placed.
> 
> I used to be a geriatric nurse plus worked in an animal shelter and I can tell you I saw this more often than I could count with elderly. Some of the worst neglect cases I saw involved elderly who could barely take care of themselves, let alone a pet....They sometimes just can't see it...


They did not leave him with a vet. He was dumped at the shelter to rot,
and suffer alone.

The LA shelters have their own vets, who are so busy, they give the okay for unfixed animals to be adopted, saying they _are spayed/neutered._

Hopefully, they sent him to another facility which has time and experience.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

3Maltmom said:


> Terry, could you do me a favor. Would you contact the shelter tomorrow, and find out exactly what is going on? Then contact either me, or Edie.
> I have a meeting tomorrow afternoon, and won't get home 'til after ten.
> 
> If he's still there, I want him.


OK I had posted but it's not here...
Yes, Deb, I certainly will check with shelter and if they don't know his exact 'fate' I'll see if I can get the name/number of the vet where he was taken.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh,my mistake I thought they left him at a vet's office,not the shelter. Our shelter doesn't have a vet,wish they did,maybe more would be saved....

Our neighbor just took their Yorkie to the shelter to be euthanized. It was old and was having seizures. Why she didn't take it to the vet to euthanize ,I don't know. They were having her treated at the vet. I know people will have the shelter do it,since it's cheaper,but I would never do that to my babies. Our vet is so gentle and he sets up a time when it's quiet or closed so my babies aren't coming in w/ a lot of commotion. We can stay w/ them as long as we need to.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

omg I can't stop crying. My heart is breaking looking and reading. How terrible, the owner is not human. Here I am in my glory about Suri and here is this little guy suffering. I feel so guilty. :crying 2: Where ever he is now I pray that he is getting the love and attention he rightfully deserves. God bless him.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

As bad as it sounds,at least they took it to a shelter and didn't dump him in the streets. I used to work at a shelter and as bad as it sounds,we tried so hard to find homes for all the animals left there. I still volunteer at our shelter.

They're over crowded and underfunded,our shelter is stricly run on donations,has been for years. We only get compensation from the county for the manditory 3 days for boarding and caring for animals brought in by the dog warden,not for pets surrendered or dumped in a box outside the door. If they decide keep the dogwarden captures,after the 3 days,it's on them,nothing from the county... 

The county used to run a pound,if you didn't claim an animal it was euthanized in 3 days. It was a 3 sided shed w/ a gate on the 4th side,no heat,not much to protect them from the cold or heat of summer. It was located at the landfill,for convenience of disposing of bodies...

The Humane Society filed cruelty charges and was able to have the county convince the county to take over the contract. It was a win/win for the county,the dog warden didn't have to care for them and the shelter got dogs adopted which meant dog tags and money for the county...

Some people can't wait to get rid of animals and their intention is to dump the responsibility on the shelter and walk away thinking fluffy will find a home... Some people come in,really hurting and have to surrender their pet. It's not easy to walk in those doors for some and I'm grateful they don't just dump the pet. They try to make it as easy as they can,especially in these times. But I can tell you,some people who surrender their pets,make my blood boil w/ their attitude.
So please don't think of a shelter as a place for them to rot. Many of us volunteers and shelter workers take home so many unadoptibles,as many as we can take care of.. At one time I had 14 dogs,6 cats and 2 skunks ,all from shelter except two. 

I've wanted to say this for a while. Please think about your local shelters,donate if you can,time,food a little money. Every aluminum can I collect goes to the recycle for our shelter. Shelters aren't the enemy,true ,not like a rescue or a foster home or forever home. Abuses exhist,but most are doing a job,no one wants to do.
Yes it's crowded,noisy and scary for them but the streets are much worse. Please don't think of shelters as death camps. Most people who work in them or volunteer see the worst conditions. They also see big sweet eyes of animals that people bring in,either to disguard or to reluctantly surrender due to economic situations. Then it's a race against time and money to find homes or.....
At our shelter,we have a fenced in play area,right now it's make shift kennel space for 26 dogs picked up in a raid of a boarding facility w/ cruelty charges... But we walk them and play w/ them. We bathe and groom them and vaccinate. 

I'm sure some shelters are worse than the 7th level of H*ll but not all. They're doing a tough job,a dirty job, that not many want to do. After you bust bum to get a critter adopted,someone cals and brings in a box of puppies or kittens and it starts all over again.... Maybe they just need some help...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I called the shelter about Tufee as Deb requested. 
I was told "he was being held under special circumstances and not available to rescue or public"!
I don't know what that means but have contacted both Deb and Edie. Maybe they have a better understanding of this.
I tried to get confirmation that he was alive and at vet and there was indication he was at vets but she was 'vague' and kept repeating the phrase of ' being held under special circumstances etc etc."


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

While many of the rescue pics posted are very sad, this one shocked me with an audible sucking sound. To live 17 years and be dumped like this and in this condition is unforgiveable. It's just like dumping a grandparent at a county nursing facility. :angry:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> I called the shelter about Tufee as Deb requested.
> I was told "he was being held under special circumstances and not available to rescue or public"!
> I don't know what that means but have contacted both Deb and Edie. Maybe they have a better understanding of this.
> I tried to get confirmation that he was alive and at vet and there was indication he was at vets but she was 'vague' and kept repeating the phrase of ' being held under special circumstances etc etc."


Just a thought, but perhaps they are considering animal cruelty or neglect charges against the owner? In that case, they would have to hold him as "evidence".


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Ladysmom said:


> Just a thought, but perhaps they are considering animal cruelty or neglect charges against the owner? In that case, they would have to hold him as "evidence".


That's what Edie had mentioned to me earlier. She's trying to get a hold of someone with "answers". 

And Terry, thank you so much for keeping up with this. You're awesome :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I love this pic with the blue bow...so cute! Is it a boy? I'd like to put a bow on my boy, but don't know if he'd keep it on.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

OMG I wasn't at all expecting to see this photo. It literally took my breath away and now I can't stop the tears. Poor little thing. I just don't understand how people can be so heartless to a poor innocent animal... anything for that matter. Jesus, help us all....


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG! I've never seen anything so awful. I'm just sick that any human would allow this to happen to an animal. He must have quite a will to live just to still be alive. Makes me want to hurt someone who would allow this.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry::smcry:I almost vomited, how can anyone be so cruel? I want to hold that little boy and show him he is loved, I just gave B&B a big hug and kiss, that could have been her:smcry:My prayer is if they euthanized him someone was holding him and loving him:smcry:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Just hung up with Edie. The little guy was sent to a private vet, and will more than likely be put down. They are looking at criminal charges.

Two other rescues are ahead of us, but very doubtful this precious soul will make it.

I'm heartbroken about this. I so want to hug him, and tell him he will never have to worry again.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

As I told Edie, I don't "get' holding him for evidence.
My Naddie was one that they wanted to bring forth charges due to her severe neglect/abuse. Rescue took her directly from shelter to vet and was met there by 'authorities' who took lots of photos for evidence for the case. She was then treated for initial issues and then taken home with fostermom for continued care. It was several months before she was put up for adoption as she needed quite a bit of TLC including PT. 

Unfortunately no charges could be brought forth , because the scum that surrendered her to the kill shelter ( where owner surrenders are automatically PTS...NO offer for adoption!). But for the humane society and rescue stepping in to take her, she would have been PTS within 15 mins of their arrival! I think that was what the owner was hoping for! However they covered themselves by coming over the border from NC to SC to drop her off. SC authorities had no 'clout' since they traced them back to NC and out of their jurisdiction! Oh yeah, they KNEW they were guilty... Yup scum, scum, scum!!! 

Maybe this is why little Tufee has 'gotten to me so'.. I couldn't even get to sleep last night thinking about the poor, dear, little soul! though his condition would 'get' to anyone!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hopefully since they are holding him, he's with a vet who is tending to his needs and is knowing a little kindness. My heart goes out to him. There are so many like him out there. Some ANIMALS just shouldn't be allowed to have pets. I would love to string that owner up by his/her feet and chop one bit of them off every other day so that they could experience some suffering.:angry:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

If he needs to be PTS, I hope someone holds him and loves him in the last moments of his life, so he knows that not everyone in the world is a monster. :crying:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Poor sweet baby... he is def in deplorable condition, but I'm wondering if that is vomit on the side of his face and not an abcessed eye? He must have had such strong will to live to be an estimated 17 years and with such poor care. Why do people like this even have animals? They def need to be charged.

I hope that the vet thinks he is well enough to be able to go into a foster/rescue situation to know some human love and kindness before he crosses to the Bridge... I'm so glad you saved little Naddie, she must be absolutely devoted to you...


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh my God...I do not know what to say. I have never seen a dog in such a deplorable condition. My heart is breaking for him.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

omg seeing that is just heart breaking, gosh it really makes u think how lucky our wee babies are xxx


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> Just hung up with Edie. The little guy was sent to a private vet, and will more than likely be put down. They are looking at criminal charges.
> 
> Two other rescues are ahead of us, but very doubtful this precious soul will make it.
> 
> I'm heartbroken about this. I so want to hug him, and tell him he will never have to worry again.


Is he that far gone that even a little time to heal and feel better isn't possible? Even if someone wanted to take him for a little bit? I took in two 13 year old schnausers,sisters, w/ kidney stones.They were so bloated many times you picked them up ,they'd pee. 

They didn't seem to be in pain so I was allowed to take them home,they lived w/ me for almost a year until they got bad....
We built ramps at the door so they could go in and out easily. I cooked for them and kept them comfortable and happy. They were too old for any more surgeries.
Generally they PTS dogs like this and not put them up for adoption,but many of us who worked shelter would take these souls home.

I know the pictures look bad,maybe he's just so sick and too far gone. I hope someone loved on him and will pet him and kiss him to sleep if they have to do it. That was what I would do. I held many in my arms or on my lap until the drug took effect...

Sounds like these people knew what they were doing if they actually crossed state lines to do this!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

maltlovereileen said:


> I'm so glad you saved little Naddie, she must be absolutely devoted to you...


Ahh I don't get any credit for saving Naddie..*Rescue/Fostermom get that 100%!*
I simply was blessed to have had her being up for adoption brought to my attention. She had a few 'issues' and I was convinced I could work with her to help her thru them. I applied, talked with rescue person.. discussed my 'plans' for working with her and Fostermom was in agreement and gave the Ok for me to adopt. ( she had been adopted but returned at least once and think maybe twice) .
She is indeed a wonderful little dog. All fall in love with her when they meet her. She has won over even die-hard men who are anti- little dog people. LOL .. can you guess...I adore her! LOL She could be a poster-pooch for rescuing!


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

Praying for baby Tuffee. :smcry:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I am so sad for this poor baby. I can't believe that someone would treat any living creature with such neglect. Why can't criminal charges be brought upon the person responsible if they surrendered him?


----------



## malts4me (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't understand how people can be so cruel, lazy, or oblivious to the suffering of the pet they claim to want and love. I really don't want to understand either. Bless all of you who help these poor sweet souls that deserve so much love. I am still crying over this evil cruelty.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i had never seen a dog in that condition , i have goosebumps n tears , i am so saddened that they would allow him to get to this point. :'(


----------

